# CorelDRAW 12 - Probleme mit Silbentrennung



## cri (18. August 2004)

Tach Ihr da draußen! 

Hier auf der Arbeit haben paar Kollegen ein Problem mit ... na? ... -> CorelDRAW 12 ! 

*Es betrifft die Silbentrennung. 
Geht das in Corel auch in englischen (Mengen)texten? *
Oder schnallt das Programm das in Englisch gar nicht (offensichtlich hier grad nicht - aber die Kollegen ham da auch nicht so die fundierte Ahnung von dem Programm und ich hab Corel schon immer gemieden ... (muß hier aber zwangsläufig auch ab und zu mit arbeiten  )) 

Wenn die Kollegen das dann auch mal probiert haben unter Text - Text formatieren (oder so ähnlich), dann hat das auch erstmal alles beim Einstellen und "OK"-Bestätigen geklappt. Aber sobald sie dann ein Bindestrich in ein Wort gesetzt haben, welches sie trennen wollten, dann kam da nur: "Silbentrennung konnte nicht initialisiert werden!" 

PROBLEM, PROBLEM ... 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen - ich soll mich darum kümmern - 

der CRI
_________________
Ohne Kritik kein Fortschritt! 
[CRIated]


----------



## LaSnoopa (9. April 2006)

Hi! Ich bekomme das noch nicht mal in Deutsch hin! Das Programm ist so schlimm! Ich habe schon ca. 10 Hefte mit manueller Silbentrennung produziert...

Kannst du mir sagen wie man Silben automatisch in Blocksätzen generell trimmt?

MFG Jens


----------

